# Do not send pepsource money



## littlekev (May 3, 2012)

they are done and screwed me out of my 500$ order. I make 12$ an hr, and have to work over a week to make this back. CRIMINALS


----------



## SFW (May 3, 2012)

Can you elaborate please?


----------



## littlekev (May 3, 2012)

SFW said:


> Can you elaborate please?



Aminomans pm to me=
Sorry to inform you but he was shut down he will not be on the boards or answering pms.Ill be with a new source.Sorry this has happend but its out of my control. Im upset as it looks bad on me.


----------



## littlekev (May 3, 2012)

I shipped back my bad products and they never sent me new they phucking robbed me


----------



## littlekev (May 3, 2012)

They will not reply to pms and are done


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

There is a lot more to the story but you are correct do not send money at this time his stock his empty at the moment and he is out of commission for the time being.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Call your card company and dispute the charge it is very simple to get your refund.


----------



## littlekev (May 3, 2012)

I could care less how much their is to the story they are still collecting funds with their site open, and they robbed me of 500$.


----------



## littlekev (May 3, 2012)

AM on it thank you sir!


----------



## emitecaps (May 3, 2012)

You should remove them from your sig but thanks for the heads up. Hopefully you cc company can reverse the charges.


----------



## rocker44 (May 3, 2012)

thanks for the heads up littlekev


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

I said it in another thread too kev.. I'll work up the best deal I can for you if you want to give labpe a try once our IGF is back in stock.


----------



## littlekev (May 3, 2012)

i am filing charges with bank


----------



## GFR (May 3, 2012)

Their gear is dirty also.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Disputing charges...you file charges with the police.


----------



## littlekev (May 3, 2012)

colochine said:


> Disputing charges...you file charges with the police.



Disputing charges, correct no police lol


----------



## hoyle21 (May 3, 2012)

Should have listened to GFR


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

LOL, what the fuck does GFR have to do with anything?
This has nothing to do with dirty peps.
Getting popped is something completely different.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

^^^^ thissss


----------



## littlekev (May 3, 2012)

WHat anyone getting poped for thought my research chems for school are ok?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 3, 2012)

You underestimate the power of the dark lord young Jedi.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

I got a hangover from tequila once...must have been dirty tequila...fuck patron all they sell is dirty tequila made in a bathtub in tijuana


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

When you run a side business you get popped nigga...


----------



## Ezskanken (May 3, 2012)

Littlekev, sorry to hear this happened...


----------



## hoyle21 (May 3, 2012)

Littlekev, you have horrible luck!

Please PM who you plan to use next so I can stay away.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 3, 2012)

When the law gets involved there isn't anything you can do once they have you at hand.I just hope they take the site down soon.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

what the hell? my thread title ruled


----------



## littlekev (May 4, 2012)

I just wanted to post that Amino man and the reps for pepsource are good people and not at all to blame for this, it is out of their hands. They are all very nice and doing anything they can. Hopefully no one will blame them. Amino pmed me the straight truth as soon as he found out, thats hard news to give anyone but he did the right thing, thanks amino, your cool in my book. And so anyone who thinks, no one asked me to post this, i did this so good people dont get the shit end of the stick.


----------



## gamma (May 5, 2012)

sucks to lose on an investment .... no matter the story


----------



## D-Lats (May 5, 2012)

Why did you need $500 worth of peps?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 5, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Why did you need $500 worth of peps?



A lot of guys buy that much.. and more.


----------



## fsoe (May 5, 2012)

was he busted for selling peps or something else


----------



## TwisT (May 6, 2012)

Send all money to me instead. k thanks!


----------

